# Anyone running mullet on their Meta HT 21’??



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

Curious to hear some thoughts on what that rides likes on the Meta? Mostly just wondering how much it effects climbing and seat angle?


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

I don't have that bike but I have one very similar. The climbing isn't very good to begin with, so if you are adding 1.0 to 1.5 inches up front on top of the slack head tube angle, I assume the climbing is going to really suck. Maybe it will be OK if you do a 27.5x2.8 in back and it's over 28 inches in diameter. Or maybe not, but people don't do mullets for climbing. So if you are worried about climbing, I'd recommend against it.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

why mullet?
just go full 29", l did on my 2018 Meta HT and the improvement was awesome


----------

